# KDE Tastenkürzel zum Programmstart gehen nicht mehr (gelöst)

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

nu geht leider nicht mehr mein schöner Tastenschnellstart vom Firefox und KCalc nicht mehr. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass nach dem letzten Update von:

```
sys-fs/ntfs3g

x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3

x11-proto/inputproto-1.4

x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.0

x11-libs/libXi-1.1.0

x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1

x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3.1

x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3.1

x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1

dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73

media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.3
```

der Fehler entstand. Ein revdep-rebuild schlägt nicht an.

Natürlich kann ich im KDE-Menü-Editor das aktuelle Tastenkürzel einstellen wie ich will, er startet dennoch nicht das angegebene Programm, obwohl die Multimediatasten kürrekt erkannt wurden. Die andere Multimediatasten zur Steuerung von Amarok funktionieren übrigens.

----------

## l3u

Selbes Problem hier. Mit ähnlichen Paketupdates (sys-fs/ntfs3g hab ich niucht drauf, das wird ja wohl aber auch nicht schuld sein). Die amaroK-Tasten gehen bei mir auch nicht mehr. Gestern hab ich folgende Pakete draufgezogen:

```
media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc2

sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3

sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.20.7

x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3

x11-libs/libXi-1.1.0

x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1

x11-proto/inputproto-1.4

x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.0

app-misc/lirc-0.8.1
```

Verdächtig sind meiner Meinung nach

```
x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3

x11-libs/libXi-1.1.0

x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1

x11-proto/inputproto-1.4

x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.0
```

und besonders

```
x11-proto/inputproto-1.4
```

Das wird dann mal maskiert, und dann schau mer mal ;-)

Interessanterweise spuckt xev sehr wohl events aus, wenn die "Play"- und "Pause"-, etc. -Knöpfe drücke:

```
KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3a00001,

    root 0x4c, subw 0x0, time 237293090, (-405,669), root:(487,696),

    state 0x10, keycode 162 (keysym 0x1008ff14, XF86AudioPlay), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3a00001,

    root 0x4c, subw 0x0, time 237293297, (-405,669), root:(487,696),

    state 0x10, keycode 162 (keysym 0x1008ff14, XF86AudioPlay), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

nicht aber bei z.B. dem Knopf, der bisher den Taschenrechner gestartet hat.

----------

## Carlo

Bau xorg-server mal neu.

----------

## l3u

Jetzt geht's wieder! Danke :-)

----------

## franzf

Ist ja genau das selbe Problem, welches ich gestern hatte  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-554182.html

Funktionieren bei euch die Tastenkürzel jetzt, ohne dem Eintrag CustomKeycodes in der xorg.conf?

Naja, ich bau jetzt erst mal den xorg-server neu, hoffentlich mit dem erwünschten Erfolg.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## l3u

Hab ich nicht gelesen ;-)

An meiner xorg.conf hab ich nix verändert. Und den Eintrag hab ich auch nicht drin.

----------

## franzf

Ok, Multimediatasten gehen jetzt wieder.

Trotzdem, wenn man den Eintrag in der xorg.conf so setzt, crasht er immer noch. Drum erst mal kein solved.

Danke nochmal an Carlo  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Und was genau soll der machen?

----------

## SvenFischer

Die Lösung war: emerge xorger-server

----------

## franzf

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Und was genau soll der machen?

 

Du meinst den Eintrag CustomKeycodes?

Nachdem die Tasten nicht mehr ihre Aufgabe erfüllten (in xev sah man ja die korrekte Reaktion), sah ich mir die Xorg.0.log an.

Darin fand ich eben diesen Eintrag:

```
(**) Keyboard1: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disable
```

Da mit xmodmap selbst Keycodes zugewiesen werden können

```
keycode 122 = XF86Search
```

dachte ich eben, ich könne meine Probleme mit dem Aktivieren dieser Option in meiner xorg.conf lösen. Nur führte dieser Eintrag leider zum Crash.

Aber wenn diese Option existiert (und auch in den logs auftaucht), und man es in keinster Weise durch USE-Flags ansteuern kann, nehme ich an es muss auch eine Lösung für dieses Problem geben (auch wenn es mich in keinster Weise tangiert).

Ich hoffe das war jetzt klar formuliert  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

